# Could I have some prayers too, please?



## Half Baked (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm heading to surgery at 10am tomorrow.  Please send some prayers for me.  I'd really appreciate it.  

I'm sure I'll be fine but it will take a month or two to recover so I'll be visiting whenever I feel good enough to make it into my computer room.

Y'all have a great 2007 and I'll be back asap!


----------



## Alix (Jan 1, 2007)

Done Jan. Take good care of yourself and come back as quick as you can. Hope you have a swift recovery.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 1, 2007)

Done 

you`ll be just Fine!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 1, 2007)

Prayers are being sent.  Here's to a speedy recovery.  You'll be missed until you return.


----------



## wasabi (Jan 1, 2007)

Jan, you have my prayers for a speedy recovery. Take it easy, and get well soon. We'll be here waiting for ya.


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 1, 2007)

Jan, they were just sent, God Bless !


----------



## Katie H (Jan 1, 2007)

Message received and understood.  Prayers are on the way.  Take it easy and have a speedy, comfortable recovery.  We'll be here when you're ready.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 1, 2007)

_Jan,_
_you have as many many prayers as you need. Please know, that you will be thought of each day and truly missed til you are up to returning to us. Take care, heal quickly.._
_kadesma_


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 1, 2007)

Jan, my prayers to you for a speedy recovery. You will be greatly missed by all of us here.  Take good care of yourself!


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks kids. I know I'll be fine but I find surgery a bit nerve-racking.

My last meal before my food cut off at 6pm:
Soul stuffed with crab
Twice baked potatos
Green beans
and
salad.

All thanks to my son's Omaha 'Steak' Christmas basket.

OMG, Kadesma. My first grandchild (18 mo) is named Olivia. The second one is going to be a boy (same mom) and the Grandmeres are pushing for Ethan.

She wants 3 or 4 also....I'd be in Grandmere heaven.


----------



## corazon (Jan 1, 2007)

I hope it all goes well tomorrow, Jan.  We'll be thinking of you and missing you here.  Please check in asap and tell us that you are doing okay!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 1, 2007)

Best of luck, Jan!  We'll be anxious to have you back!


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 1, 2007)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Jan, you have my prayers for a speedy recovery. Take it easy, and get well soon. We'll be here waiting for ya.


 


Wasabi, How did you know what I was wearing!!!????


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 1, 2007)

I hope you have a very speedy recovery.  You have my prayers.  Come back soon!

 Barbara


----------



## stinemates (Jan 1, 2007)

Good luck, I am sure you'll recover in no time, if only to see what's going on here!!


----------



## MJ (Jan 1, 2007)

Prayers on the way Jan. Come back soon!


----------



## sattie (Jan 1, 2007)

You got it!!!  Please keep us posted on your progress if you can!!!  

Much love to you!!!


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 1, 2007)

You bet my goal is to come back here asap....I don't want to miss one single solitary recipe!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jan 1, 2007)

Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Constance (Jan 1, 2007)

I'll be thinking of you, Jan. Make sure they give you some good drugs, and don't over-do it when you get home. After my hysterectomy, I ended up having to go back and have an incisional hernia repaired.


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 1, 2007)

Yikes, Constance.  I plan on good drugs.  I have a very very low threshold of pain.

I had a hysterectomy years ago.  That was harsh, too.


----------



## amber (Jan 1, 2007)

You have my prayers and best of wishes for a very fast recovery.  Keep up posted when you can.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 1, 2007)

Thought and prayers coming your way. Hope you'll be back to your old self again really soon!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 1, 2007)

You most definately have my prayers and thoughts for a fast recovery. I will miss you!!


----------



## Stinker (Jan 1, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers will be with you also.  Wishing you a speedy recovery.   Keep in touch as soon as you are well enough.  (Hugs)


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 1, 2007)

Ask and you shall receive - prayers for you - hugs too!


----------



## Lynan (Jan 1, 2007)

Jan, you know you have my love, thoughts and prayers. Im gonna miss you even for these few days without you about. 
Take care darlin', we will talk soon.

Love you heaps!!   

Lyn


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2007)

Count me in for a prayer or two too!!!!  Wishing you a speedy recovery.  Visit when you can.  Take care!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you, Jan.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 1, 2007)

Praying for a safe and speedy recovery!


----------



## philso (Jan 2, 2007)

prayer? you got it! and best of luck on your recovery, too.

2 months is a long time. i don't know what you're going in for, but try to get what exercise you can. you can lose a lot of muscle and put on a lot of fat doing nothing for 2 months, leaving you pretty physically debilitated on top of whatever is ailing you.

best wishes to you


----------



## Shaheen (Jan 2, 2007)

My prayers are with you!  and all the best for your recovery.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 2, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Thanks kids. I know I'll be fine but I find surgery a bit nerve-racking.
> 
> My last meal before my food cut off at 6pm:
> Soul stuffed with crab
> ...


Oh Jan, you sure will be in grandma heaven, the more the better for me, but we're done at 6 grandkids  You get well and we can swap Olivia stories , my Olivia  will be 1 Jan. 28th. Is already ruling over her brother and cousins...
kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh Jan, I just saw this thread!!  I hope everything has gone all okay, and you are resting well.  Please get better soon, take good care, listen to the docs and nurses, and don't make us missing you for too long!!


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 2, 2007)

Me too... I know you're in surgery right now, and prayers have been flying your way all morning.

I know things are going to be fine, and I'll talk with you soon.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 2, 2007)

hope it's done already, hb, and you're already on your way back to good health, and to us.

prayers coming for a speedy recovery.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 2, 2007)

Hugs & prayers for a speedy recovery HB!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 2, 2007)

Jan, my prayers are with you.  Get well quick.  This place needs you.  We all need your great posts and loving spirit.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## middie (Jan 2, 2007)

Hoping you have a speedy recovery !


----------



## Dove (Jan 2, 2007)

My best to you and I Pray for a  speedy recovery..
Marge


----------



## Reanie525i (Jan 3, 2007)

Wishing you the best - Will miss you on here - Hope someone brings you a laptop so we can hear from you. My prayers for your speedy recovery and return.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 3, 2007)

Jan

Hugs and Prayers for a quick recovery!

J


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 3, 2007)

*Prayers*

For sure that is what we all need.  You can feel secure that I will mention you in my prayers and thoughts.  I know I am late in reading your request.  Be assured He is aware of our hopes before we ask.  May He be close to you when you feel no one is near.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry I didn't see this post till now.....you've done past the surgery but rest assure I'll pray for a speedy recovery for you.  Gentle Hugs coming your way too!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 4, 2007)

Hope you are sitting up and taking in a little liquid refreshment of the non-hospital kind by now.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------

